# USC Commencement Advice: "Don't be an a***hole."



## Chris W (May 23, 2016)

I couldn't agree more. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153984710809733
			




Rule #1 Don't be an a**hole!!!


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice


----------

